
How to Sue Equifax - tonyztan
http://howtosueequifax.com/index.html
======
nachiketkumar
what is your plan to respond with more details at the next step, or when you
have your day in court? How are you justifying the request for $1,000 and not
more or less? I ask because I would be interested in doing this as well.

edit- I realize that OP could be different from the creator of that website,
so I guess that could be a general question to someone more legally informed
than I. How does one determine what the right amount to sue for is in a case
like this? You are suing for negligence but can't prove that you have actually
suffered some damage (yet).

